# iMac à vendre.



## bs233188 (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjours à tous, 

Fidèle lecteur de votre blog, je me suis inscris pour avoir quelques conseils de vente pour mon iMac.

C'est un iMac 20 Pouces, avec un processeur intel core 2 duo de 2,16 GhZ, un DD de 250 GO et 1 Go de RAM. D'après Mac2Sell, je peut le revendre 900 

Le tout dans l'emballage d'origine, en excellent état et garantie jusque fin août 2008.

Des Amateurs ? Des conseils ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

direction les PAs  (petites annonces )


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

> Des Amateurs ?



Voir la seconde réponse



> Des conseils ?



Si tu le baisses de 50 %, je le prends. Mac2sell a tendance à gonfler la côte


----------



## prasath (20 Juin 2008)

Ton prix est très élevé quand on voit que pour 99&#8364; de plus on peut acheter la toute dernière génération et neuf en plus.:mouais:


----------



## bs233188 (20 Juin 2008)

Moitié prix.. Ca va pas trop le faire.

Effectivement j'me suis renseigné un peu partout. 
700 euros sera son nouveau prix.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

550 est c'est parti !

Tu habites ou ?


----------



## bs233188 (20 Juin 2008)

650  ! 
Je peux pas baisser plus. 

Dans le Nord.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

bs233188 a dit:


> 650  !
> Je peux pas baisser plus.
> 
> Dans le Nord.


 
Le nord !!  mais c'est loin ça !
:hein::hein::hein: et comment je viens moi 

Allez 450 et je fais le trajet pour venir le chercher


----------



## bs233188 (20 Juin 2008)

Non désolé.

Il est encore dans l'emballage d'origine, encore garantie 2 mois.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

bs233188 a dit:


> Non désolé.
> 
> Il est encore dans l'emballage d'origine, encore garantie 2 mois.


 
Allez file le mettre sur le petites annonces 

Bon courage pour ta vente


----------



## bs233188 (20 Juin 2008)

Dit moi les petites annonces se situent où ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

bs233188 a dit:


> Dit moi les petites annonces se situent où ?


 
Tu cliques sur le lien petites annonces en haut de la page


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

merci d'utiliser les petites annonces, on ferme


----------

